# مشكلة زيادة الرغوة...



## phyyyyy (24 أغسطس 2009)

اثناء اذابة السلفونيك فى الماء وتقليبة تكونر رغاوى كثيرة وبعد اضافة الصودا ازدادت تلك الرغاوى 

فهل هذة الرغاوى دليل على فشل صناعة الصابون مع العلم ان ph كانت متعادلة حيث كان لون ورقة ph خضراء 

ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بالرد وشكرا


----------



## farouq dabag (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخ العزيز انا عملت شامبو وواجهت نفس المشكلة بسبب وجود تكسابون وكذلك كمبرلان وكانت بسبب الحركة الخلط السريعةاماعند اضافةالصودة فيتكون الرغوة بسبب تفاعل الحامض مع القاعدة لذلك انصحك باضافة الصودةبكميات صغيرة وبفترة لا تقل عن عشر دقائق وشكرا


----------



## mohamedddddd (3 يونيو 2010)

انا وضعت فورمالين 20 جرام علي 125 كيلو فافسدت رائحه الليمون .. ما العمل


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (3 يونيو 2010)

اذابة السلفونيك فى الماء يكون بالسرعة يحدث هذا مشكلة


----------



## العجمىى (4 يونيو 2010)

اخى مفيش مشكلة ولا حاجة الرغوة الكثيرة مشكلته الوحيده انها احيانا بتحول بين المعدلة اتركه حتى تهبط ومتقلقش خالص وحاول التقليب الجيد من غير سرعة بدون فائده ان كنت تستخدم العصاية نزل العصاية الى اخر البرميل وقلب بوسع ومش حتلقى رغوة ولو لاقيت رغوة ساعة ولا حاجة وحتلقيه هبطت انا متعود اخر مخلص البرميل بتاعى بذهب اليه تانى يوم وتاكد من معادلته وربنا يوفقك


----------



## magdyshebl (9 يونيو 2013)

اصح واسهل طريقةفي صناعة الصابون الساءيل هي اذابة الصودا في الماء ثم اضافة السلفونيك بدون اذابة فيكون التفاعل سريع وبدون اي رغوة. جربوا وادعولي


----------



## meddgt (13 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

